# Separation



## bluemoon09 (Feb 22, 2015)

Married 5 years, 49 me 53 he. Natural disaster, losing job, move to another state, one vehicle, me no kids, he 3. We've known each other since i was 14. we don't have sex anymore because he has no stamina, i have fibro and hurt constantly. We are always broke. Bills are piling quickly, trying to find new place. He chews loudly, sneezes loudly, coughs and clears his throat loudly. Sits in front of the TV constantly and yet everything is my fault. I've gained 20+ pounds since married. No medical insurance, can't afford it. Lost my father last year, brothers are alcoholics, mother selfish. I love my husband but I don't like him! We bicker and threaten to call it quits, never do. I want separation but don't know how to financially afford it. I know I would miss him, but I want to miss him. I'm not perfect and neither is he. Please help me in some way. I'm lost.

I married him knowing about his $50K back child support for 3 grown adult children, but now it is affecting our finances and I'm angry.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!

The first thing I would do is go online and look for a women D support group in your area, or go to meet.up.com and type in support group for separating women, it will start a path. There is a lot of free advise for you, and support. 

I can just visualize your life as you wrote it and my heart ached for you. Someone once told me two ways to decide if your life is going ok;

1- to look over the whole big picture. What was it like? 

2- look back at the past 2 years, if unsatisfied and don't make a the changes, the next 2 will most likely be the same. 


I'm sorry you are stuck in such a situation.

~sammy


----------

